# Normal for platies?



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

My platies that i got a few days ago, (the 15 tank one) i've never had fish before, and i was wondering if it was normal for them to swim up and down facing the tank wall. they look like they're rubbing their mouth on the glass. i assume that they are just having fun, but not sure, can someone please confirm? They also seem to like the small splash that the filter makes and enjoy swiming around that! 

Thanks! 

Sarah


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

That's normal for all fish. They are wondering how to get out of the tank.


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! now i don't have to worry. :fish: 

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

darkfalz..they're wondering how to get out of the tank? Is that a sign for a larger tank??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. They are confused about why they cant go any further. They will stop after they get accustomed to the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

they just are stupid because they dont relize there is glass there. some fish can die from raming the tank wall


----------

